# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Photo's From Inside 3D Printing NYC 2014

## Brian_Krassenstein

Here are a ton of photos from Day 2 at the Inside 3D Printing Conference in New York City This week.  There is still one day left if anyone wants to Join us.  We will be here all day tomorrow!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...8734339&type=1

----------


## Eddie

Here is my favorite  :Smile: 


3D Systems CEO Avi Reichetal

----------


## Eddie

Be sure to check out an old thread about the 3D Printed Gran Torino.  I just added a bunch of photos from the car, as it was in the convention center during the Inside3dPrinting Conference.
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...y&goto=newpost

----------

